# Help me upgrade my sound system!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump.

Someone help him out since i am no expert on this!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The stock speakers won't provide much bass, so if you want loud bass then a sub would be required. 6x9's (if you have them) can provide some mid-level bass over teh door speakers though.

The AMP and crossovers will help with the other speakers be louder, and the crossover is only required if your AMP does not have one built in or you need one with more customization then the AMP can provide.

As fo the price, I really cannot say, since I am not familiar with the equipment or the currency conversion from AED to USD. From the description it does not seem to include a SUB though, it is just an upgrade to the stock speakers and a AMP.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Those speaker models mentioned here are components for front & co axial in rear. so they come with tweeters cross overs + i will pay extra for the amp. I only wanted to know that will i get the same bass from aftermarkets like the stock ones??
Thanx


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Without an amp, probably not.

Stock speakers are generally remarkably efficient - making the most of what little power the stock headunit has to offer.

If you go aftermarket, they are generally less efficient, with higher power handling capabilities. 


Rather than paying to replace all of your speakers, I would recommend simply putting crossovers on your stock drivers and adding a small 8" powered sub. (you would lose BARELY any cargo room and can be picked up and removed with one arm.

This will cost you less and provide you with what it sounds like you are trying to achieve.

By having a dedicated subwoofer, you are able to remove low frequencies from being played through your speakers. This allows them to go louder and clearer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The question is, how much will those crossovers cost him? Inductors big enough to cross that low aren't cheap, even small gauge iron core inductors. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> Rather than paying to replace all of your speakers, I would recommend simply putting crossovers on your stock drivers and adding a small 8" powered sub. (you would lose BARELY any cargo room and can be picked up and removed with one arm.This will cost you less and provide you with what it sounds like you are trying to achieve.By having a dedicated subwoofer, you are able to remove low frequencies from being played through your speakers. This allows them to go louder and clearer.


Ok, so can i put 8 inch sub woofer in the opening of trunk?? Ive measured length of it , Enough for 8 inch but what about mounting depth?? 4 inch on an average?? i guess no, What you think??


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally, the best you can do if you don't want to lose trunk space but want bass and an upgraded sound, is:

1 Component Set
1 PAC
1 Amp
1 Wiring Kit
2 6.5" Subwoofers

Andrei has always talked on how good Tang Band Subs are, and I've been digging out and they appear to have a wide variety of Subwoofers with good specs, like 6x9 and 3", obviously 2 6.5" in the doors won't sound as good as an 8" or 10" in an enclosed box, but you will get the bass without losing space at all, me and my friend are doing this with my friends dad's SUV because it's small and he really does need all that trunk space but he wants bass and he isn't really picky or an audiophile/perfectionist like I am.

Tang Band W6-1139SIF 6-1/2" Paper Cone Subwoofer Speaker 264-919

That is the Sub, while it has high Qts for the size, I've seen 10" "Branded" Subs with less Xmax, and I think it fits in the rear doors, but I don't have the dimensions so I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I say do what i am doing... 2 of these guys in the rear deck and a little amp Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer 264-837. bass only no trunk space taken and free air. it is a win win for me


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I say do what i am doing... 2 of these guys in the rear deck and a little amp Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer 264-837. bass only no trunk space taken and free air. it is a win win for me


It implies cutting the board, I had to do it with mine to add some 6x9, I know I'll regret it once I do my audio upgrade...


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

No need for cutting i guess, coz i already got 2 holes for 6x9s. But the thing is mounting depth, that will be only issue. I have to ask the local dealer if he's got 6x9 subs also.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

This will be a 4 way amp also have a gate on it so it doesnt over drive the speakers. It also has the sub your looking for but doesnt kill your trunk space. not sure the budget but this might be an option for you.. Soundgate™ Powerstage™ System by Kicker Upgrade the factory sound system in select 2011-up Chevy Cruze models (without Pioneer Audio) at Crutchfield.com plus this is all plug and play so your not hacking up your harness there are videos of the install on youtube to show it much better then crutchfield does


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm... very nice indeed but i can't purchase online plus this upgrade maybe only for U.S models, Middle east models which is here might differ a bit. But really appreciate what u brought here. 

One big thought came in my mind; *Will i void warranty if i do all sound upgrade*. Im concerned of insurance coz the thing is im gonna change stock parts i.e speakers etc.
*Also can the sound stage be reversable*, i mean coming back to stock. If i want to sell my cruze??


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my ib low frequencies . installed last night no complaints here . I gave up next to zero space and have good sounding 180hz and down performance. Next to make it awesome is some dialing in. I wish i knew how to upload a photo so I could show you all


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats a plug and play set up. Its good for those dont have local help. you could get better with professional advisement for less.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mounting depth is no issue the trunk tension bars are far away from my tang bands


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Did you guys looked at custom side mount provided by Xtreme?


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok guys, i would like to know out of these two options which one is better?? Is it worth spending more on Rockford's ???

Option1 PowerBass S-6C front speakers & S-652 Rear speakers - $190

Option2 Rockford Fosgate R1652-S Front speakers & R1653 Rear speakers - $ 251

Option3 Way out of my budget Focals Ps 165 & PC165 (Only brand name i guess) - $435

There are others also but these are full set thats why i consider these. Other brands like kicker, earthquake are also provided by my dealer.

Price converted to US $


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

SCruze said:


> Ok guys, i would like to know out of these two options which one is better?? Is it worth spending more on Rockford's ???
> 
> Option1 PowerBass S-6C front speakers & S-652 Rear speakers - $190
> 
> ...


All I could see was

Overrated - $190

Overrated - $251

Overrated - $435

On a more serious note, have a look: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/11204-how-sq-car-audio-v2.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SCruze said:


> Ok guys, i would like to know out of these two options which one is better?? Is it worth spending more on Rockford's ???
> 
> Option1 PowerBass S-6C front speakers & S-652 Rear speakers - $190
> 
> ...


If that's all you have available, go with the RF comps. 



Xaxas said:


> All I could see was
> 
> Overrated - $190
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see you're pointing people in that direction, but unfortunately, he's in the middle east, so he may not have access to all of the parts we do.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

I found on the net that the RF comps have only 40watts rms & 80 watts peak power, which is way less than PowerBass which has 80 Watts rms & 210 watts max power then why would some one pay more??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SCruze said:


> I found on the net that the RF comps have only 40watts rms & 80 watts peak power, which is way less than PowerBass which has 80 Watts rms & 210 watts max power then why would some one pay more??


Don't pay attention to the power ratings. Those are thermal power handling and are almost always fudged numbers. You will distort like crazy long before you get even close to those power numbers sustained. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Well i spoke to the dealer regarding those RF R1652s, He said he can give me alpine Type G for the same price. This one has like 70 Rms, & has good bass response, But i wonder will it be any better in SQ & SPL than the Rockford r1652. This alpines can handle way more power than rockfords, rockfords might give up on higher volume. What do u think??
Well i was bored so shot a video from my xperia of how my car sounds now with stock , Its much better in person.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Goshh...This speaker selection doesn't end here, now the local shop has offered me a DLS C6A Components + B6A Coaxials for rear including installation for around $299. Not bad right?? This is including installation. , He said DLS are natural sounding speakers which are focused more on SQ & is louder than my stock speakers. *Should i go for it?? What you think??* Afcourse there are higher end models but i can't afford them.

These are the specs of those comps: 
Woofer size16,5 cm (6,5")TweeterT20, 20 mm (0,8") silk dome tweeterPower handling capacity60 W RMS / 90 W maxImpedance4 ohmFrequency range50 - 20.000 HzSensitivity93 dB (1W/1m)Outer diameter of woofer165 mm (6,5")Magnet size80 mm (3,15")Mounting depth63 mm (2,48")CrossoverCable filter with slope LP: 6 dB, HP: 12 dBCrossover point (Hz)5000 HzSize of filter box105 x 44 x 35 mm (4,13 x 1,73 x 1,38")Mounting hole146 mm (5,75")EAN Bar code7331644007401


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

If you can afford it.. Hertz speakers are near the top of the audiophile list. Even better than Fogal. I have heard similar priced systems in same vehicle. Affordable to outrageous prices for everyones budget. lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

lilredjet said:


> If you can afford it.. Hertz speakers are near the top of the audiophile list. Even better than Fogal. I have heard similar priced systems in same vehicle. Affordable to outrageous prices for everyones budget. lol


Yeah, if you are stuck in the car audio branded "throw better parts at it" mentality. If I ask you why Focal or Hertz speakers sound good, what will you tell me? Will you give me Harmonic distortion measurements, t/s parameters, frequency response charts, and other measurements, or will you give me marketing BS plastered on both of their websites. 

Read through the SQ car audio how-to thread and start actually designing systems, not just throwing expensive brand names at a car in hopes that it will sound remotely decent at that price point.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I sat in a couple cars with 5-7 K systems of both brands.Both sounded unbelievable! I know in my POS cruze I'm not spending that kind of $$$ and 2, I don't know how well the interior measurements bounce sound off for accuracy..is a cruze lively or dull with the right system?..(Listen I'm not trying to come off as a guy who knows all the astrophysics or car audio like you..Im sure I dont. I just want a nice upgrade with an amp and have a budget of 2-3 K for the summer...) cause the factory speakers and built in HU amp stink of a landfill in summer heat. 

Cheers

Derek


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

lilredjet said:


> Yeah I sat in a couple cars with 5-7 K systems of both brands.Both sounded unbelievable! I know in my POS cruze I'm not spending that kind of $$$ and 2, I don't know how well the interior measurements bounce sound off for accuracy..is a cruze lively or dull with the right system?..(Listen I'm not trying to come off as a guy who knows all the astrophysics or car audio like you..Im sure I dont. I just want a nice upgrade with an amp and have a budget of 2-3 K for the summer...) cause the factory speakers and built in HU amp stink of a landfill in summer heat.


He is only trying to help you not buy and sell components based on a name attached to it till you get what you want eventually. What he is simply saying is he takes numbers (not brands) and tunes each speaker to perform to what you want. he isn't giving everyone the exact same list, he takes into consideration what kind of music you listen to. I (and many others) have sat in his car and heard what it sounds like. For $1K in a non MyLink system using the aux jack for crying out loud I gave up on the 6X9 theory you had. If you won't listen to him at least find a local with audio work done and compare in person before you just point, click and hope the classified section will give you something in the nature of what you spent for it.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

lilredjet-
With regards to Hertz, from my experience, although you can find affordable options from them such as the ESK components, there really are better options at that price point. 
It isn't until you start to hear the HSK-XL, and Mille series that the Hertz speakers excel. At this point you are getting into a budget beyond most peoples full builds.


----------

